# "Must have" pigment shades?



## Blushbaby (Dec 8, 2008)

So far I'm definately gonna be buying these samples ...

Sweet Sienna
Grape
Dark Soul
Bright Fuschia
Pinked Mauve
Mauvement
Forest Green
Tea Time
Violet
Circa Plum
Entremauve
Jardin Aires
Coco
Teal
Rose Gold
Your Ladyship
Naked
Pink Pearl
Gold Mode
Navel Blue

Which other pigments will compliment *NC45-NC50*? I've had a good look at the pigments swatch thread but obviously a lot of shades will look different on varying skintones, hence why I've started this thread.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## csdev (Dec 8, 2008)

top of my head:

entremauve
emerald green
teal
rebel blue
white gold
mauvement
coco
tan

i will update when i look through my stash again


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 8, 2008)

I second Entremauve and Bright Fuchsia
Clear Sky Blue 
Your Ladyship
Naked or Provence 
Chocolate Brown 
Melon 
Mutiny


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2008)

Definately TEAL!! It's gorgeous on our skintone!
violet, pink pearl, smoke signal, emerald green, kelly green,vanilla and melon.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2008)

Fushia
Violet
Viz-A-Violet
Kelly Green
Basic Red
Burnt Burgundy
Pink Pearl
Jardin Aires
Electric Coral
Dark Soul
Cocomotion
Spiritualize
Gold Mode
Naked
Tan
Lark About
Chartreuse
Chocolate Brown
Teal


----------



## aziajs (Dec 8, 2008)

Naked
Chocolate Brown
Melon
Mutiny
VANILLA!!
Pink Bronze
Cocomotion
Gold Mode
Violet
Rose Gold <-----seriously one of the prettiest pigments I have ever seen
Copper Sparkle
Tan
Blue Brown


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot girls! Lawd ...my list is bordering on ridiculous now!! LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Teal
Vanilla
Deep Brown
Your Ladyship
Dark Soul
Entremauve
Smoke Signals
Sunnydaze
Naked
Grape
Tru Chartruese(sp)
Deckchair
Blue Brown


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 9, 2008)

Do any of you press your pigments? I wanna buy them in pressed form but nobody seems to be selling them  in all the colours I want.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I press most of my own even if I buy samples

http://specktra.net/f280/guide-pigme...c-heavy-63815/

I buy pans off Ebay...


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Primary Yellow
Vanilla
Naked
Copper Sparkle
White
Basic Red


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

adding:

Black Black


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 9, 2008)

Accent Red
Blue
Blue Brown
Cornflower
Emerald Green
Fairylite
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Jardin Aires
Melon
Pink Opal
Teal
Vanilla
Violet


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes I press most of my own even if I buy samples

http://specktra.net/f280/guide-pigme...c-heavy-63815/

I buy pans off Ebay..._

 
So if I buy samples, there's enough product to press it? I have about 4 pressing tutorials saved already!

2009's gna start off with a pressing and depotting frenzy!

Which seller do you buy pans from on Ebay? Thanks hon


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

1/2 tsp will fills the pan half way & 1 tsp almost fills the top of the pan.. I normally get a 5g sample jars and it is more than enough


----------



## macfabulous (Dec 9, 2008)

mmmmm. i would say;
steel blue
teal
copper sparkle
tan
violet
naval blue
rose


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 9, 2008)

Categorized in colors, i would get:

Purple: 
Entreamauve (prettiest purple with pink flecks
Violet or Vis-a-Violet
Grape and Deep Purple

Pinks/Burgundy
Pink pearl
Pinked Mauve or Accent Red (one is darker than the other)
Revved up (peach/pink
Apricot pink (light pink shimmery)
Pinked Bronze (is so hard to match and make work just because of it's color, so i would be careful with that one)
Burnt Burgundy 
Smoke Signals (definitely)


Neutrals:that includes neutrals and golds
Your ladyship (FAB!)
Tan, Gold Stroke, Gold Mode, 
Melon OR Jardin Aires
Mauvement is pretty with Sweet Sienna
Naked or Provence
Chocolate Brown


Greens/Blues
Blue Storm, Naval Blue
Antiqued Green
Teal
Forest Green
Deep Blue Green
Golden Olive
Blue (bright blue like freshwater e/s


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you SO much for all your suggestions. I've placed an order for the following:

Sweet Sienna
Grape
Dark Soul
Bright Fuschia
Pinked Mauve
Mauvement
Forest Green
Tea Time
Violet
Circa Plum
Entremauve
Jardin Aires
Coco
Teal
Rose Gold
Your Ladyship
Naked
Pink Pearl
Gold Mode
Navel Blue

Merry Xmas to meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 9, 2008)

Great starter piggies you're getting!  You'll be hooked!


----------



## shonntew (Dec 11, 2008)

Who are some good sellers of samples? I have used body needs before. Any other good ones?


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 11, 2008)

Jardin aires and mauvement are my current favs


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

^ those are my favs. as well..I also love golden olive!! <3


----------

